# Nearly everything you could ask for in a scroll saw



## HillbillyShooter

Thanks for your review. I totally agree on the Excalibur 21 SS, with the exception that I had no problem with the stand (probably due to my lack of experience).


----------



## wbrisett

The issue with the stand is only the maximum height. Being nearly 6 FT tall, the saw is lower than what is comfortable standing up.


----------



## Woodenwizard

I just purchased the ex30 and am thrilled with how it works. I had a dewalt and gave it to my daughter and she has been using it. She has been over to use my new saw and is now hooked on the Excalibur and is saving to buy her own. I had a little issue with getting the saw set just right and called the company. They took the time on the phone to walk me thourgh some set up tasks. They actually stayed on the phone while I did the set up. They even called me back a couple weeks later to check on how things were going. Great service and the saw is running perfect.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

George-Had same issue on set up and suspect I know where Wayne purchased his Excalibur since he "ordered the optional lamp/magnifier" and had no vibration problems from the beginning, ergo Wayne's set up was done by his vendor. And, since I wasn't smart enough to just contact the manufacturer (probably something to do with less than satisfying past experiences with other manufacturers), I researched the subject and contributed the following article: http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter/blog/28247. It"s obscure and didn't attract much attention, but I'd welcome your thoughts as well as the thoughts of other Excalibur users/owners, with the hope providing a starting point for others.


----------



## Drakyn

Great review, Wayne. I too am a new EX-21 owner and could not be more pleased.

I made three huge improvements to my scrolling experience this Spring.

The biggest improvement and least expensive was to switch to Flying Dutchman blades from http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm. They were a fraction of the price of the crappy blades I had been getting from the local home improvement stores and they cut like a laser through anything I've thrown at them.

Next I retired my aging Delta saw and replaced it with the Excalibur. That was like moving from a jack hammer to a sewing machine in terms of the vibration and noise difference. Of course the Excalibur has much more precision and many other features which you point out.

Finally I hooked my scroll saw up to my new dust collection system in the shop.

I used to put using a scroll saw down near the bottom of my favorite tools list. Only using a palm sander or a jig saw was lower on the list. Now my Excalibur shares centre stage with my table saw as the star of my shop. I have no regrets making this investment.


----------



## ScrollSawChad

You guys convinced me to purchase one as well and write about my own experience with the Excalibur Scroll Saw Review:


----------



## misbeshavings

worth noting that Excalibur saws are not made by the Taiwan factory anymore. Apparently, they are now reverse engineered by a factory in mainland China - feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. I was thinking of buying one until I discovered for my self. I'm leaning towards a Pegas, which is an original Excalibur clone, with an improved clamping system.


----------

